# anderer Kernel, und emergen von genkernel

## Voegi

hallo

ich habe gerade einen kernel von kernel.org heruntergeladen und diesen entpackt. gleich an ort und stelle. nun ist die frage, da ich mit genkernel einen versuch starte, ob gleich nach dem entpacken genkernel emergen und ausführen muss, oder zuerst den kernel noch richtig verschieben muss. zudem funktioniert zur zeit emerge genkernel nicht, er findet das file bootsplash nicht und bricht ab. andere möglichkeiten?

----------

## equinox0r

wenn du dir einen kernel von kernel.org runtergezogen hast dann kopiere den gepackten kernel erstmal nach /usr/src

dort entpackst du dann das ganze und erstellst einen symlink vom neuen kernelverzeichnis nach linux, was dann ungefähr so aussieht:

```
$ ls -la /usr/src/

total 16

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4096 Jul  8 15:47 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 4096 Jul 14 20:01 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Jul 14 20:02 .keep

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root   11 Jul  8 15:47 linux -> linux-2.6.7

drwxrwxr-x  19  500  500 4096 Jul  7 16:16 linux-2.6.4

drwxrwxr-x  19  500  500 4096 Jul 15 07:28 linux-2.6.7
```

was du jetzt genau noch mit genkernel machen willst hab ich nicht verstanden, bin müde und werd gleich pennen gehen...

du mögest es mir verzeihen  :Wink: 

mein tipp: kein genkernel verwenden  :Smile: 

----------

## Voegi

das sagt jeder. aber auf diesem firmen rechner habe ich 0 plan was für hardware genau vorhanden ist. genkernel passt sich da selber an.

klar weiss ich ungefär was drinn ist, aber für diese kiste hole ich mir keinen schraubenzieher  :Wink: 

aber wieso dass das emergen von genkernel nicht geht würde mich interessieren, ob das nur bei mir so ist. er versucht 3x das bootsplash zu downloaden, dann bricht er ab. no such file .....

----------

## equinox0r

hast du schon ein emerge sync oder (erneutes) mirrorselect versucht? ansonsten saugs dir doch einfach manuell und schmeiss es nach /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## Voegi

hast du vielleicht gerade nen link? sonst such ichs schnell

emerge sync bin ich gerade dran, könnte an dem liegen versuche es gleich nacher danke.

----------

## equinox0r

ich denke mal du suchst das hier

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/bootsplash-0.6-r16.tar.bz2

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> .., aber für diese kiste hole ich mir keinen schraubenzieher  
> 
> 

 

Schraubenzieher  gibt es viele z.B.:

```
lspci 
```

Wahlweise zu ergänzen mit:

```
dmesg

lsusb

lsdev

```

----------

## Voegi

ist gut. danke

emergy sync hat geholfen.  lass nun den genkernel arbeiten  :Smile: 

----------

